# ***CAR AUDIO MEET (Queens, NYC) October 5th****



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

Date: Sunday, October 5th
Time: 1pm
Location: Forest Park, Queens (NYC)


Yeah...sign up if you are coming 



more info:

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=348392


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm coming, but you already knew that!


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm there bro.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> I'm there bro.


sweet! 

anybody else wanna join in?


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in!!!

This is the motivation i needed to finish my setup...


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

cool

someone buy my JL 15W6 w/ enclosure lol


----------



## jayjay (Sep 7, 2008)

Im in!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

jayjay said:


> Im in!


sweet!


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

tcguy85 did you finish your tweeter pods?


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

cool cool


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> tcguy85 did you finish your tweeter pods?


that depends on what you consider finshed. lol

i cleaned them up a lil bit but i didn't do any fiberglassing or anything yet. they still look like pvc sticking out of my pillars but i am sorta fine with that at the moment.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a surprised for all of you...only tcguy knows


its a secret


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

slammed I gave up on keeping up with your setup. Hopefully you guys can help me tune my setup. I am also thinking of going 3 way in my door with the DLS.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

How many people are supposed to be at this meet?


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

tcguy85 I just heard the DD S4 amps play with some kicker comps and sub in a passive setup and it was insane. Do you know the actuall power of that amp. I know it says 100 x 2 and 200 x 2 but what is the actuall number. I might have to get one for my wifes car when I do the install.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> tcguy85 I just heard the DD S4 amps play with some kicker comps and sub in a passive setup and it was insane. Do you know the actuall power of that amp. I know it says 100 x 2 and 200 x 2 but what is the actuall number. I might have to get one for my wifes car when I do the install.


yea its a sick ass amp. i don't know the actual output but DD amps seem to be a little more powerful than what they are rated at. i have never seen any bench test results though. all i know is it gets my car crazy loud.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

This is the same date as the NorthEast event. You should move it to the week after and I'd go.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> This is the same date as the NorthEast event. You should move it to the week after and I'd go.


why dont ya'll move the date?

we had ours first


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

seddon said:


> How many people are supposed to be at this meet?


so far 5-6 cars


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

only a week away!

i'm ready!


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> only a week away!
> 
> i'm ready!


really want to hear those oem and the DD amp combo.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> really want to hear those oem and the DD amp combo.


just show up! i'll give you a demo. thats no problem at all. hopefully you'll like what ya hear. i haven't really showed to many people my setup so i am excited to see what people think.

i see your also on the list to go to the meet in Mass. thats on the same day as this one, your definitely coming to this meet, right?


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

bumpers


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> just show up! i'll give you a demo. thats no problem at all. hopefully you'll like what ya hear. i haven't really showed to many people my setup so i am excited to see what people think.
> 
> i see your also on the list to go to the meet in Mass. thats on the same day as this one, your definitely coming to this meet, right?


Yeah I'll be at the queens meet. Didn't see this thread until after I saw the other one.

Question, What are your speakers crossed at? Tweets, mids and sub


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> Yeah I'll be at the queens meet. Didn't see this thread until after I saw the other one.
> 
> Question, What are your speakers crossed at? Tweets, mids and sub


sub is playing up to 63hz/24db.
mids are crossed at 80hz/12db to 2.5k/12db
tweeters are crossed at 2.5k/24db


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any deadening? I need about 2 sq ft for my kick pannels.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> Does anyone have any deadening? I need about 2 sq ft for my kick pannels.


i have a small piece of dynamat extreme laying around that i'll donate to ya.

its a little rough, but its probably about 2 sq ft.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

thats nice


----------



## LCat (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll come but my car probably will by by Don for install already


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> i have a small piece of dynamat extreme laying around that i'll donate to ya.
> 
> its a little rough, but its probably about 2 sq ft.


Thank You that is very nice


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> Thank You that is very nice


no problem dude.

i'll bring it to the meet for ya.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

2pm meet time


more time for people to make it...no excuses


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll probably still end up there around 1 or so anyway.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah...Ill be there around 1pm


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

Roll Call!

Who is coming?!


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

a few people backed out after they told me that they were coming


if we have less than 5 people that are gonna show...then I recommend the meet being cancelled


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm in along with 2 another cars and another forumn member "Jayjay" I think. So that's 4


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm still in!


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

I say we do this!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> I say we do this!


me too!! i'm ready to go!!

just did some intense listening, and she's sounding better than ever!

still need that chunk of deadener?


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

cool...its on then


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Slammed said:


> cool...its on then


sweet! 

party on garth!







party on wayne!


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Just finished installing my DLS 3 ways. Sweet, need more power


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

seddon said:


> Just finished installing my DLS 3 ways. Sweet, need more power


your coming right?


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

i'll be there, car is not ready though...


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

cool. since i'm about 2 hrs away i'm gonna start my journey now.i'll see whoever shows up in a little bit.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

If you want give me a call, I'm like 15 mins away...from the meet location


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

sup mav....you got my number right?

2pm


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah Dan, I'll be there...


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

nice turnout

9 cars...mostly Nissans :


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

awesome time. thanks for makin this happen.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

indeed, met a few good guys...

especially the G squad,

hey Dan thats how we do it, Nissans...past and present..lol


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

mavster said:


> hey Dan thats how we do it, Nissans...past and present..lol


lol


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Hard a great time. Thanks for all the help Mark, and thank you Dan for setting this up.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for coming man 


we definitely need to do this again in the Spring!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Slammed said:


> thanks for coming man
> 
> 
> we definitely need to do this again in the Spring!


yes, we do!


----------

